# Still confused



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm still confused. Am I hyper or hypo thyroid As I am writing this I am shakes left hand is like tremors I get sweats with a cold nose. I'm putting on weight and my hair is thinning. My vision is blurry My focus is in the toilet. My TSH is .5 and my total t3 is 64. ...did't get free t3. Have thyroid tissue post TT for PTC. I thought .5 TSH is hyperthyroid so why am I putting on weight and what do I so if the dr wants to suppress my TSH even more? Few years back my vit d was find but haven't had it tested recently I do have Barrett's esophagus so they may be the stuck feeling in throat but of course if you get overweight you'll have acid reflux. Don't know what the other test is ....starts with f. Freon or something like that so I probably never had that tested. Can that make you feel so jittery?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

KLB said:


> I'm still confused. Am I hyper or hypo thyroid As I am writing this I am shakes left hand is like tremors I get sweats with a cold nose. I'm putting on weight and my hair is thinning. My vision is blurry My focus is in the toilet. My TSH is .5 and my total t3 is 64. ...did't get free t3. Have thyroid tissue post TT for PTC. I thought .5 TSH is hyperthyroid so why am I putting on weight and what do I so if the dr wants to suppress my TSH even more? Few years back my vit d was find but haven't had it tested recently I do have Barrett's esophagus so they may be the stuck feeling in throat but of course if you get overweight you'll have acid reflux. Don't know what the other test is ....starts with f. Freon or something like that so I probably never had that tested. Can that make you feel so jittery?


The only way to accurately tell where you are is to have Free T-4 and Free T-3 run and post those labs with ranges.

While a total 3 will give you an idea - it's best to have the free, Can you please add the range for the total 3 they did run?

Thyroid symptoms often over lap.

What medications are you taking? Since your doctor wants to suppress TSH I assume you've had cancer? He needs to teat your Free's in addition to TSH.


----------



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes to thyroid cancer. Total t3 64. Range 71-180 T4free 1.5 range .8-1.8. TSH .59 range .35-5.5 TgAb 1.5 range .0-.9. With slightly elevated TgAb could that I have some type of autoimmune disease not related to thyroid being I don't have one?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

What kind of thyroid medication are you on? While total T3 isn't ideal, yours is in the toilet and I'm betting your Free T3 is just as bad.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you have any antibodies tests run before surgery?

As I said in another thread, many thyca people with a free t4 of above 1.4 with low free t3 will feel atrocious.


----------



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh thanks I thought t4 was good and I forgot about that but will they want to give me more synthroid and hopefully some t3. Very conservative old school Drs in my small community. If not can I get it on internet. I don't know if they did antibodies prior to surgery. If I find that lab report would I be looking to see if they were elevated before surgery. And what's the significance of that?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A lot of people with Hashi's have elevated levels of TgAB and it can take a long, long, long time for those levels to come down. So you sort of want to look at TgAB in the context of pre-surgery vs. post-surgery.

If you see a good decrease, I would imagine its because the target of the autoimmune attack (your thyroid) is now gone. The only "real" significance of that number, then, is that for post-TT thyca monitoring, until TgAB goes back into normal ranges, you can't trust the Tg number (which is the important one!).

If you didn't have any TgAB before surgery and do have a slightly elevated number now, it would be indicative of a possible recurrence.

In either case, I bet your free t4 and free t3 numbers are what is making you feel so lousy, not the autoimmune issue.


----------



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

Not to concerned about the cancer thing more eager to get the frees t4 and t3 in balance I can trembler which thread you told me about that. But if I get the t3 hormone up the t4 comes down or at least they get balanced out?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you can optimize both numbers, you should feel significantly better (said assuming there are no other underlying issues  ).


----------



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks so much so hoping my Dr is open to stepping out side the TSH box. He wasn't concerned about the t3 just the TgAb


----------

